# Could someone please send me thomas richards audiobooks?



## elmandelafoto (Jan 28, 2012)

Pretty please? I had an old account on here but forgot my password, wrote a few posts, got busy with therapy and life, and I need to restrengthen the CBT concepts in my brain of overcoming SA!

To those of you that haven't tried it, CBT really works you just need to be persistent and practice like everything in life... I'm not close to being completetely over my anxieties, but i am at a point where my improvement is undeniable and i am doing much better.... There is no stopping me now, I'm gonna keep keeping, keep going straight foward and never stop like im running from the cops......

I've been reading the handout booklets of "overcoming social anxiety step by step" by dr thomas richards, it has helped loads, but the full therapy includes the audiobooks and i can't get ahold of any.. i still live with my parents and get a very mediocre allowance of 20$ weekly which goes all for cash, so saving for the damn audiobooks would take months!!!!!!

could someone please send me the audiobooks to my email or send me a pm so we can find a good way of me getting it..... i really need it, pretty bad an i would be very thankful to whoever the person is.......

thanks in advance, my email is

[email protected]

thanks again to whoever is kind enough to help a fellow sa sufferer out....

have an awesome day and make the most out of it


----------

